# Gloucester rep met info - 12/09/09 PLEASE READ!!



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

Right...sorry been a while getting the info up, we've had a very busy week 

the meet will take place next Saturday, 12/09/09, at 1pm onwards at the friar tucks, 137 Bristol road quedgeley Gloucester gl24pq. Everyone is welcome 

there will be a big BBQ despite the weather, but if it is miserable outside we also have full use of the pub (we'll stick the other-half out side in the raid with the BBQ lol)
there will be no charge for the food, but there will be a tin for contributions towards the food but this is not compulsory.

there is also going to be a bit of a reptile equipment raffle, tickets will be available on the day 

we will try and provide as much child activity as we can, eg. big trampoline, slide, colouring in etc.

i am sorry to say there will no longer be a probing demonstration.

drinks will be available from the bar at normal prices throughout the day. 

if anyone has anything they would like to sell, feel free to use the premises to exchange hands, we will provide as much heating equipment as possible.

well, i think that's everything but any questions, feel free to PM me,

if you are thinking of popping along, please put a post on this thread stating how many of you just so that we can get a rough idea of numbers so i know how much food and stuff to buy, :lol2:

cheers

Saki


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Marc and i may be coming along, not able to get to hamm S:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Im at work until about 2.30 but will be there straight after. Let me know if you need any help. Matt could bring the Iggy down earlier with our housemate if you like x


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey,

We're planning on coming! Me + other half and our 2 kids! :2thumb:

Anna.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I might be able to get there, whats everyone selling?
Any crested gecko's?


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

i will have a couple of Leo's for sale if anyone is interested, 

also i have a load equipment i don't really need anymore so i may have a few things for sale, heat mats, bulb holders etc :2thumb:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i have habba hut hides , they are the same width and the giant sized hides but only half the length as they have been cut in half . i have 4 of them £2 each .
two timers and two viv locks and keys , £1 each .
heat cable not sure how long it is , will check in a mo all i know at the moment is its yellow :blush:.
also a hand carved solid african cd rack wooden , 3 foot tall , 1 1/2 foot deep and width £15 .
brand new boys size 2 nike court trainers white with green nike ticks . in box etc £15 . cost me £36 !!


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I've got a male amel corn hatchling for sale. He's shed 3 times and is eating small fuzzies! I'll only bring him if I have a definate buyer though, no point stressing for no reason!

Anna.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

I will prob pop along, will have 4 kids with me.


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Saki for the pm - yes, should be there. Probably 2 of us.


----------



## roberta-lee (Jul 27, 2009)

Am split between attending with bloke n kids and going to a family b'day in midlands!!!!
Have baby beardies to sell - german giant hypo orange x lavender - if anyones interested I will deff come along and bring babies for viewing/collection.
Need to rehome ASAP so if anyone can offer good homes please PM me and we'llmeet up on Sat.
Cheers Lovelies!
Roberta:2thumb:


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

roberta-lee said:


> Am split between attending with bloke n kids and going to a family b'day in midlands!!!!
> Have baby beardies to sell - german giant hypo orange x lavender - if anyones interested I will deff come along and bring babies for viewing/collection.
> Need to rehome ASAP so if anyone can offer good homes please PM me and we'llmeet up on Sat.
> Cheers Lovelies!
> Roberta:2thumb:


MUST....resist....temptation.....
ill be there about 2ish as i am working but will make up for lost drinking time soon :whistling2:
see you all next saturday


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

noooooo glynn you cant work !! how we eat all the bbq food then :whistling2:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I shall be there with my girlfriend


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

So this is happening this wednesday aint it?
Eugh i dont know if i can make it or not, :bash:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

this saturday : victory:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I'm still waiting for confirmation to see whether I'm supposed to be going to a conference in London on Saturday, but if it falls through I and the other half will pop in for a couple of hours. 

I'm afraid I wont be doing a probing demonstration at the event, as - with all due respect to everyone else attending - I believe it would be irresponsible of me to do a public demo. Probing looks very much easier than it actually is, and because of this my concerns are that if someone watches me do it and thinks 'Oh that's easy', then they go home and have a go themselves, they could end up gravely injuring one of their snakes - obviously this poses a welfare and ethical issue that I cannot accept. That said, anyone that is interested in learning is more than welcome to approach me for a chat (I'm short and fat with blonde hair and glasses) in order to get my contact details and arrange a tutorial where I can show people on a one-to-one basis. 

I'm also going to be on the lookout for a couple of cheap dimmer stats if anyone has any going spare : victory:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

9Red said:


> I'm still waiting for confirmation to see whether I'm supposed to be going to a conference in London on Saturday, but if it falls through I and the other half will pop in for a couple of hours.
> 
> I'm afraid I wont be doing a probing demonstration at the event, as - with all due respect to everyone else attending - I believe it would be irresponsible of me to do a public demo. Probing looks very much easier than it actually is, and because of this my concerns are that if someone watches me do it and thinks 'Oh that's easy', then they go home and have a go themselves, they could end up gravely injuring one of their snakes - obviously this poses a welfare and ethical issue that I cannot accept. That said, anyone that is interested in learning is more than welcome to approach me for a chat (I'm short and fat with blonde hair and glasses) in order to get my contact details and arrange a tutorial where I can show people on a one-to-one basis.
> 
> I'm also going to be on the lookout for a couple of cheap dimmer stats if anyone has any going spare : victory:


 
Good call hannah best to cover your backside, we may be there with the iguana weather permitting


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

well we are getting closer ! like said there will be a raffle with new equipment/live food plus a table for people to bring used equipment thats for sale, the idea at the mo is everybody can add there name and a price on a sticker to stick on what they are selling !
everybody who co-operates will be wearing a sticker with their name and username on also : victory: will also be bringing the camera so smiles at all times please !!


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

forgot to add we are expecting def 30 with the possibility of 50 :2thumb:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Sounds good. I forgot to add - I've got a pair of young leos available, both normals - one with darker markings and one with lighter markings. These were twins from a single egg so they're a little on the small side but very healthy and eating like pigs - I'm letting them go for £10 each or £17 for both. Incubated for male. If anyone is interested drop me a PM and I'll bring them along. : victory:


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

i also have a mac snow breeding weight female and a female pattenless, poss dwarf :2thumb: pm me for details!!


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I may be going. I was wondering if anyone want's to buy some crested geckos? I got 2 which are cb by me and were born on 01/08/09 so are almost 6 weeks old. They are flames with a bit of pinning and at least one has freckles. They are currently eating repashy 2 part cgd. They are £65 each. Please pm me or post up if you are interested. Here they are:

Crestie 1: (think it's fired up in the pic)










Crestie 2:










The pics were taken at about 1 week old, so they may be ever so slighty coloured differently and slightly bigger, but i can't really tell the difference lol

Ed : victory:


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

also, a bit random but..... we have a magician here on saturday too, he'll entertain the kids but he is pretty good, he'll come round the tables and stuff just ask him to go away if its not your thing but otherwise he can be quite entertaining.... lol


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I really wish i was allowed those crested gecko's:blowup:
I probably wont be going but if i do i may have some Peruphasma stick insects aswell as some Eurycantha females for sale.


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

I won't be able to attend now  Gutted


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

well todays the day :2thumb:


----------

